# HDD vs SSD



## Niranda (15. Oktober 2009)

So, ich will mal wissen wie es ist BuffedMod zu sein... und damit das gespamme beim armen Davatar aufhört^^
PS: Zitatblöcke waren zu wenig =(



Hans schrieb:


> Die Raptors sind langsammer als SSDs, der Cpu ist 250 Euro teurer als der 920 und man wird nichts davon merken, Mainboard hat das selbe Problem wie bei meiner Zusammenstellung und die Noctuas sind zu teuer für das was sie bieten.
> 
> Die Idee mit der Soundkarte ist gut. Da müsste der Te nochmal sagen, ob er eher Musik hört, oder spielt.





Asoriel schrieb:


> ... Und 2 SSDs im Raid0 ist echt Blödsinn, eine reicht vollkommen. Dafür braucht man auch keinen extra Controller. ...





Ogil schrieb:


> Vor allem hast Du eh schon im SSD einen Quasi-Raid0-Betrieb da die hohen Geschwindigkeiten dadurch erreicht werden, dass zeitgleich auf mehrere NAND-Flashs zugegriffen wird...





Ogil schrieb:


> Psst - genau genommen sind SSDs auch nicht in mobilen Geraeten sinnvoll. Gab da mal einen schoenen Test bei Tomshardware: SSD Power Consumption Hoax. Natuerlich ist es von Vorteil, dass es keine beweglichen Teile gibt und damit weniger anfaellig gegen Schocks usw.
> 
> Die Lebensdauer ist sogar relativ gut bekannt (ist ja durch den NAND-Flash begrenzt und der wird zumindest in der Industrie mittlerweile schon ein paar Jahre verwendet) - nur leider nicht sehr ermutigend. Grade bei den billigen SSDs (mit Multi-Level-Flash-Cells) hat man 1k-10k Schreibzyklen - bei den teureren Single-Level-Cells bis zu 100k. Das heisst danach ist die Platte hin (also max 100k mal vollschreiben - die Treiber beschreiben den Flash gleichmaessig - man rattert also nicht staendig auf der gleichen Adresse rum bis die kaputt ist). Ok - 100k mal vollschreiben ist eigentlich garnicht so schlecht.
> 
> ...





Klos schrieb:


> Würde mir auch ne SSD als Systemplatte kaufen. Ansonsten, wenn Geld keine Rolle spielt, wäre meine CPU der bald erscheinende CoreI7 960 mit Geforce GT300, 6 GB Ram.
> Das würde ich dann unter einen Killer-PC verstehen.
> 
> 
> ...





xdave78 schrieb:


> Naja schon klar...aber eine SSD muss schon rein. Allein der Effekt wärs mir Wert - mit ner SSD hat man doch echt das Gefühl als wäre derPC x-mal schneller als genau der selbe PC mit ner sehr guten HDD. Das wäre genug passendes PL für mich^^



------------------------Asoriel------------------------
naja, es scheint mir, dass du SSDs überbewertest. Eine normale SSD schafft zwischen 200 und 250 MB/s. Mein Raid0 für 80€ mit 1TB Speicher aus 2 F3 schafft auch 200MB/s und ist erheblich günstiger.

edit: Niranda, ich stürze mich auf dich!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Gehäuse gefällt mir immer noch nicht (okay, den Punkt kannst du streichen. Ist ja bekanntlich Geschmackssache)

Dass Intel weniger Abwärme als ein Ph II hat stimmt so nicht ganz. Auf die C2Q mag das zutreffen, aber die Core i7 werden sehr heiß.

Raid0 und 550 MB/s? Die HDDs will ich sehen! 2 stinknormale Black Caviar schaffen bestenfalls 220 MB/s (wobei auch das schon sehr flott ist)

ansonsten kann man nur sagen: Da hat sich jemand Mühe gegeben! Toll aufgebaut und auch nachvollziehbar erklärt! (und durchaus tauglich
------------------------



Niranda schrieb:


> bzgl den SSDs:
> die 100k Schreibvorgänge... nja.. Hast du/ihr schonmal Vista/win7 einfach so stehen gelassen für eine woche oder mehrere Tage?
> Ich schon.. der rödelt fröhlich vor sich hin obwohl ich nix gemacht hab...
> Ui da ist datenmüll.. *defragmentier*... lalala.... hm, war da ein virus?.. *kontrollier* ... ah ne nur ne *.txt datei... gibts updates? dazu muss ich erstmal wissen was ich hab.. *systeminfo zusammenstell* hm so und nun ab gehts *mit server abgleich*... dumdidumm... hui, da entstand ja datenmüll *defragmentier*...
> ...



------------------------Rethelion------------------------
Hier gibts was zur Lebensdauer einer SSD: http://www.hartware.de/report_423_1.html
------------------------



xdave78 schrieb:


> Zugriffzeit - das ist der springende punkt (bei ssd bis zu 140x höher). Das ist auch der Faktor, welcher die startupzeit von Apps maßgeblich beeinflusst. Und die lässt sich durch Raid 0 nicht beeinflussen, da der Zugriff halt nicht elektrisch sondern mechanisch erfolgt. Das ist es was ich mit dem spürbaren boost meine. Mit ner HDD liegen die Zeiten bei 7ms irgendwas...bei SSD bei 0,1-0,2ms....
> 
> Das mit der kürzeren Lebensdauer ist auch so ein Ammenmärchen - Stichwort „Wear-Levelling“



------------------------xdave78------------------------
Naja mal einfach ausgedrückt:

mit ner HDD ist garantiert deine App nicht "sofort " da, es gibt imemr eine Verzögerung...das ist wenn dieser lustige blaue Kringel über deinen Vista Schirm tanzt^^ 
die daten können einfach viel schneller von der Platte ins Ram getan werden (bis zu 140x schneller halt) und auch beim Transfer vom virtuellen Speicher, der Auslagerungsdatei deines OS macht sich diese zugriffszeit arg bemerkbar. Praktisch zu merken ist das zB bei spielen während der Ladevorgänge. IdR werden ja die Daten von der HDD ins RAM geschoben, als Zwischenstation gibts halt noch die Auslagerungsdatei die idR auf der systemplatte liegt, von dort aus schiebt die CPU das, was grade benötigt wird dann ins RAM und auf deinen bildschirm ...also mal stark vereinfacht. Somit würde man es beim Booten, Spielen, starten von Applikationen und beim Switschen zwischen Programmen merken (also wenn du zB ein Game minimierst und wiedre maximierst...als Bsp)

wenn man sich ein bisschen damit befasst hat wie so ein PC (und Windows) arbeiten, wird einem auch deutlich wie die Sachen zusammenhängen. Deine CPU kann noch so schnell sein, noch soviele Kerne haben, massig RAM mit Zig Megahertz...der Flaschenhals ist immer der mechanische zugriff auf die platte im moment. Deswegen sterben klassiche HDDs ja auch hoffentlich bald aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


------------------------



Niranda schrieb:


> seh ich genauso... P/L stimmt einfach nicht, die sind zu teuer.
> Und zudem müsst ihr noch beachten:
> 
> Er wird auf der 120GB SSD Windows und Tools draufhaben.
> ...





Ogil schrieb:


> Ja - letztlich schon der Start von Anwendungen und alles Nachladen von der Festplatte. Habe auch erst ueberlegt mir eine zuzulegen - aber war letztlich auch nicht vom Nutzen ueberzeugt. Ist halt im Moment noch so ein "nice-to-have"-toy...



------------------------xdave78------------------------
@Niranda: naja hättest Du meinen vorigen Thread gelesen wüsstest Du warum es auch was bringt wenn Crysis 2 nicht auf der SSD ist. Ihr kennt Euch alle in online Shops aus..aber nicht mit der Arbeitsweise Eures OS^^ Grade als Programmierer müsste man das aber eigentlich wissen. Sorry falls das jetzt gemein klingt^^

will ja hier nicht rumstreiten...aber was ihr schreibt ist so einfach nicht richtig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


------------------------


----------



## xdave78 (15. Oktober 2009)

mal was organisatorisches: der Untertitel ist sehr..hmm..naja...unglücklich gewählt.  Dass NAND Speicher bzw. "nicht mechanische" festspeichermedien die zukunft und die einzig sinnvolle Evolutionsstufe sind ist glaub ich nicht das Thema. Das wird wohl jeder eingestehen. Es geht eigentlich darum, die Sinnhaftigkeit einer SSD in modernen PCs als ..hmm..ergänzendes Speichermedium zur kompensation des Flaschenhalses "Zugriffszeit auf meine Daten" zu diskutieren.  mit AMD vs INTEL oder so kann man das nicht vergleichen...das wäre ja fast wie die Äpfel birnen Sache^^

€dit: ach verdammt ich tippe haufenweise Fehler...ich glaub ich schau jetzt in Ruh StarTrek:TNG zuende und lass ma die Flossen vom Keyboard.


----------



## Niranda (15. Oktober 2009)

Danke für die Passenden Worte "die Sinnhaftigkeit einer SSD in modernen PCs" =)

Ich seh aufgrund der Größe und des Preises keinen Sinn (aktuell)


----------



## Klos1 (15. Oktober 2009)

Als Systemplatte würde ich den Gedanken immo ganz lustig finden. Sie sind pfeilschnell, stromsparend und leise. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und mehr als 60 GB brauch ich als Systemplatte nicht. In dem Bereich wäre das ganze auch noch bezahlbar. Schnelldrehende Platten, möglicherweise vielleicht noch im Raid passen nicht in das Konzept meines Silent-PC's.^^

Und über Haltbarkeit ist mir bisher auch nicht unmittelbar etwas negatives bekannt. Ich habe gelesen, daß einige Platten nach längeren Gebrauch an Performance verlieren, aber nicht, daß sie generell schnell kaputt gehen. Die Intel sollen ziemlich gut sein.

Aber im Prinzip muss ich auch sagen, daß ich mit meiner normalen Samsung F1 immo keine Probleme habe, Performance-technisch.

Nur, wenn ich 2000 in einen PC investieren würde, wie der im anderen Thread, dann wäre da eine SSD mit ca. 60-75 GB als Systemplatte verbaut.


----------



## Niranda (15. Oktober 2009)

ich versteh aber nicht was das bringen soll, wenn ich das OS fix starte, aber andere große anwendungen von der lahmen platte laden muss... ich benutz doch den speed grad für das laden... iwie steig ich nicht dahinter^^


----------



## Rethelion (15. Oktober 2009)

Niranda schrieb:


> ich versteh aber nicht was das bringen soll, wenn ich das OS fix starte, aber andere große anwendungen von der lahmen platte laden muss... ich benutz doch den speed grad für das laden... iwie steig ich nicht dahinter^^



Das war auch immer das was ich mir überlegt habe. Ich müsste dann ja alle Programme irgendwie ordnen und die wichtigen auf die SSD kopieren weil sonst bringts mir ja nichts. Mir wär das wieder zu kompliziert, kann eh keine Ordnung halten^^


----------



## Ogil (15. Oktober 2009)

Ich denke nicht, dass Flash wirklich die Zukunft ist - eher ein Uebergang, wobei freilich noch fraglich ist, was das naechste grosse "Ding" sein wird. PRAM? PMC? MRAM? Alles Technologien die angetreten sind die Vorteile von FLASH zu uebernehmen - aber die Nachteile zu beseitigen. Und alle kommen so langsam auf den Markt, wahrscheinlich wird es nicht allzu lang dauern, bis wir SSDs sehen werden, die auf entsprechenden Speichern basieren.

Natuerlich haben auch die aktuellen NAND-FLASH-SSDs schon Vorteile gegenueber normalen HDDs. Schneller (da nicht-mechanischer) Random-Access und ebenfalls schnelle sequentielle Zugriffe die sich in schnellen Boot- und Programmstart-Zeiten aeussern. Das Problem ist einfach, dass der Aha-Effekt beim normalen Arbeiten/Nutzen in EINEM Programm fehlt. Sobald das gestartet ist, lungert es im Speicher rum und die Festplatte wird nur vereinzelt tangiert. Klar - wenn das dann mal passiert ist man mit SSDs wieder deutlich schneller - aber mir persoenlich ist es relativ egal, ob der Ladescreen nun 1s oder 3s dauert oder der (mich nicht unterbrechende) Zugriff im Hintergrund 20s oder nur 5s dauert. Als Gamer will ich hohe FPS - und so lange sich diese durch bessere GraKas/CPUs steigern laesst ist die HDD dort nicht der Flaschenhals. Bei anderen Anwendungen sieht das freilich schon wieder anders aus - wobei man aber bei Anwendungen die so grosse Datenmengen rumschaufeln wahrscheinlich schnell an die Kapazitaetsgrenzen einer SSD stoesst. Wie bei jeder technischen Anschaffung muss man sich halt fragen "Was mach ich - und wie wuerde mich dies neue Gadget beeinflussen?"...

Klar - als Systemplatte hat die SSD sicher auch Vorteile bei Anwendungen die nicht direkt auf der SSD laufen bzw. nicht wirklich von Festspeicherzugriffen ausgebremst werden. Hauptsaechlich aber wohl dadurch, dass alles "pagen" (Page-File-Nutzung durchs OS) schneller geht. Wobei sich hier dann auch schon wieder die Frage stellt, ob das bei einem High-End-System Vorteile bringt. Bei mir laeuft ein 64-Bit-OS mit 8GB-DDR3 - soll ich da wirklich glauben, dass mir ein Flash-Speicher hier einen Performance-Boost beim Arbeiten/Spielen gibt? Mein Page-File wird quasi nicht genutzt. Wozu auch? Ist doch genug Platz im RAM. Natuerlich wird auch das OS Sachen nachladen und dies wird mit einer SSD schneller gehen - aber auch das ist nichts, was mich beim normalen Arbeiten ausbremst.

Von daher war mein Fazit: Nice to have - aber ich warte lieber noch ein wenig, bis ich wirklich die HDD komplett durch einen neuen Speichertyp ersetzen kann. Ich wuerde auf ein Zeitfenster von etwa 3 Jahren tippen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (15. Oktober 2009)

In Spielen wird es dir nichts bringen. Zumindest nichts spürbares. Ich habe immo eine Samsung F1. Ich habe in Spielen null Nachladeruckler. Was soll ich da von einer SSD dann erwarten.
Flüssig ist flüssig. Der Rest wäre dann eh nur auf dem Papier.

@Nirinda: Du hast natürlich recht, es wäre schon schöner, wenn dann auch die Programme auf der SSD wären. Aber bei der dafür benötigten Größe gebe ich dir dann recht. Der Preis ist dafür zu hoch. Aber so ne kleine Systemplatte, naja, wäre halt ein schönes Spielzeug. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und bei ca. 150 Euro für so ne kleine Systemplatte wäre es halt noch ne Überlegung wert. Du den Rest dann über nen Raid mit normalen Platten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die schnelldrehenden sind mir aber irgendwie zu laut. Zumindest jene, die ich kürzlich mal gehört habe. Ob die alle so sind, keine Ahnung. War die erste, die ich in Aktion gesehen und gehört habe.


----------



## Niranda (15. Oktober 2009)

Also ich bin zZ am überlegen ob ich mir ne SSD für mein Notebook kaufe... zum einen wegen Batterie, wegen der wärme und den Ladezeiten... 5min bis windows oben ist.. >_>  bei ner 5200er Platte mit wahrscheinlich zu kleinem cache, zu großen zugriffszeiten etc... aber andererseits denk ich mir: was solls..


----------



## Ogil (15. Oktober 2009)

Hast Du Dir mal den "SSD Power Consumtion Hoax"-Artikel durchgelesen? Scheint so, als waeren die tollen Batterielaufzeiten mit SSDs vor allem ein Marketing-Argument - d.h. viel warme Luft mit einem beissenden Nachgeschmack...


----------



## xdave78 (16. Oktober 2009)

Naja, mir jedenfalls ist es NICHT egal ob ich auf ne App warten muss oder sie direkt da ist. Das war ja ein einfaches Beispiel mit dem Starten eines Programms...wenn man kontinuierlich am Rechner arbeitet dann hat man ja auch kontinuierliche Zugriffe auf die HDD somit summieren sich beim arbeiten mal schnell x mal 8ms ...während sich bei ner SSD ja dann erstmal x mal 0,2 ms zu 8ms summieren müssen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ist natürlich eine pragmatische Betrachtung aber so läufts nun mal. Das Page File wird imo IMMER genutzt. Ganz egal wie gross das RAM ist, das ist die Arbeitsweise von Windows - vorausgesetzt die Software limitiert den Speicherzugriff selber nicht wie das wohl zB bei WoW der Fall sein soll (hörensagen). 

Natrürlich sind neue Techniken im Anmarsch, aber in dem anderen Thread gings darum sich "heute" nen 2.000€ PC zu baun. Und da würd ich sowas einfach reinstecken. Schon deshalb weil ich oft viele Applikationen zugleich nutze, mich das booten immer nervt (schon seit gut 20 Jahren^^) und und und...(siehe oben)

Als Systemplatte ne schöne INTEL X-25m mit 80GB und gut. Ich bin nicht der Typ der für 200€ 5fps mehr hat . Ich meine in den Vorschlagthreads werden zT GTX295 oder X2 vorgeschlagen, die das doppelte von ner Singlechip Karte kosten, mit Mikrorucklern kämpfen und dann immernoch bestenfalls 30% mehr Leistung bringen - das ist zB für meine Begriffe daneben.Das ist aber ne Sache davon was man am Rechner macht...zocken ist nur eine der vielen Sachen. Btw. solltet ihr Euch mal ein paar Usertests dazu ansehen. Ihr werdet bemerken, dass es kaum jmd. gibt der seine SSD wieder abgeben würde. Zu gross ist der Unterschied bzgl.- des Datenzugriffs. Das die Platten langsamer werden ist ja nix neues...ne HDD fragmentiert ja auch mit der Zeit. Da muss man derzeit leider wenns iwann dazu komt alle Blöcke mit NULL überschreiben und dann sollte es wieder abgehn.


----------



## Asoriel (16. Oktober 2009)

Klos schrieb:


> Schnelldrehende Platten, möglicherweise vielleicht noch im Raid passen nicht in das Konzept meines Silent-PC's.^^



Naja, das stimmt so nicht ganz. Ich hatte selbst nen Raptoren in meinem System laufen. Das ganze war inkl. entkoppeltem Icepack nicht wirklich laut. Ein leises rattern, aber nix lautes. Auf jeden Fall leiser als meine unentkoppelten F1.

Ich persönlich finde eine SSD als Systemplatte mit 80GB sehr nett, wirklich lohnenswert ist das aber nicht. Klar, die Zugriffszeit ist höher, aber mit Raid0 geht auch die Post ab.

Wenn ich ganz realistisch denke, würde ich wohl mit ~250-300GB auskommen. Dafür müsste ich aber mindestens 500-700€ investieren. Nein danke, da kauf ich lieber 10 F3s und mach ein Raid 01.


----------



## Soramac (16. Oktober 2009)

Bin da etwas unwissend, was bedeutet Raid0,

Schweißt man da  zwei Festplatten zur einer oder wie darf man das verstehen ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (16. Oktober 2009)

Soramac schrieb:


> Bin da etwas unwissend, was bedeutet Raid0,
> 
> Schweißt man da  zwei Festplatten zur einer oder wie darf man das verstehen ?
> 
> ...



Raid0 ist so wie SLI bei den grafik karten 2=1 

Grüsse Sam Fischer


----------



## Soramac (16. Oktober 2009)

Ah okay und was ist daran so schnell dann, ich meine, die eine benutzt man fürs Betriebssystem die andre für die Spiele/Programme oder?


----------



## Asoriel (16. Oktober 2009)

nein, bei einem Raid0 werden einfach gesagt alle Daten halbiert und jeweils die Hälfte auf eine und die andere Hälfte auf die andere Platte gelegt. Theoretisch hast du dadurch die doppelte Geschwindigkeit, praktisch "nur" etwa eine Steigerung von ca. 80%. Das gilt aber nur für den reinen Durchsatz. Die Zugriffe werden dadurch nicht beschleunigt, und da man lauter kleine Datenfragmente hat, bleibt der Geschwindkeitsvorteil beim Laden von Dateien normal bei unter 20%.
Zusätzlich hat man noch einen sehr großen Nachteil: Raucht eine der beiden Platten ab, ist die Hälfte der Daten weg. Folglich ist auch die andere Hälfte unbrauchbar. Ist eine Platte hin, sind alle Daten futsch.

Ein Raid01 kombiniert die Fähigkeiten von Raid 0 und 1. Raid1 bedeutet, dass alle Daten auf eine 2. Festplatte gespiegelt werden. Maximale Ausfallsicherheit, aber nur die halbe Kapazität (bei 2x500GB im Raid1 sind nur 500GB nutzbar).
Beim Raid01 hast du 2x2 Platten im Raid0. Vom ersten Array werden alle Daten auf das 2. gespiegelt, somit hast du volle Geschwindigkeit und Ausfallschutz.


----------



## Yaggoth (16. Oktober 2009)

Raid01 (oder auch wie ich auch shcon gelesen habe Raid 10) mit 4 x 500 GB Spinnpionts (oder womöglich noch den kleineren aber sehr schnellen Raptoren) ist ne sehr geile Sache, aber mit Energiesparen hat das dann auch nix mehr am Hut :-)
Egal Leistung gewinnt ;-)


----------



## Niranda (16. Oktober 2009)

Nein Sora, das sind ganz normale zwei Festplatten die du beschreibst.

im Raid0 sagst du diese Festplatte A und diese Festplatte B arbeiten fest zusammen.
Kommt nun ein Datenpaket zu dem Controller an, der die Festplatten verwaltet, teilt der Controller das Paket auf:
Byte 1 auf Festplatte A,
Byte 2 auf Festplatte B,
Byte 3 auf Festplatte A,
Byte 4 auf Festplatte B,
&#8230; usw

Vorteil ist jetzt folgender:
Du rufst nun dieses Paket wieder ab, also ziehst du die einzelnen Bytes von den beiden Platten wieder runter, das sieht dann so aus:
Byte 1 von Festplatte A und Byte 2 von Festplatte B,
Byte 3 von Festplatte A und Byte 4 von Festplatte B,
&#8230; usw

Da es zwei Festplatten sind, können sie parallel arbeiten, sprich zur selben Zeit zwei Bytes gleichzeitig holen. Bei einer einzelnen Festplatte würde das so aussehen:
Byte 1 von Festplatte A
Byte 2 von Festplatte A
Byte 3 von Festplatte A
Byte 4 von Festplatte A
&#8230; usw

Somit ergibt sich auch, das zwei Festplatten sich von der kleineren aus Verdoppeln und  für dich &#8222;eine große&#8220; Ergeben.
Das heißt:
Wenn Festplatte A 300Gb groß ist und Festplatte B 400Gb, dann werden beide Festplatten auf den kleinsten Wert gesetzt. Somit ist dann Festplatte B auch nur noch 300Gb groß. Das muss sein, weil du ja die Daten verteilst. Schießt du auf Platte A etwas, muss das auch auf Platte B.

Außerdem sollte man zweimal die gleichen Festplatten einbauen.
Es bringt nichts, wenn die eine 30Mb/s schafft und die andere 120Mb/s. Somit muss die schnelle Festplatte auf die langsamere Warten.


Mit SLI/Crossfire kann man das ganze nur sehr dürftig erklären.
Ein Grafikkartenverbunt arbeitet nicht kontinuierlich zusammen. Das Raid0 schon, es ist gezwungen dazu.
Aber bei den Grakas spielen noch viele andere Faktoren eine rolle&#8230;

Nira ^-^

Edit:
Raid01, oder auch Raid0+1
Dazu brauch man mindestens 3 Festplatten.
Zwei Festplatten, die im Raid0 laufen (siehe oben) sind jeweils 500Gb groß. Somit ergibt sich eine Größe von 1000Gb.

Raid1 heißt, das eine Festplatte auf die andere Festplatte 1 zu 1 gespiegelt wird, also ein komplettes BackUp.
Die eine Festplatte ist unser Raid0, die andere eine normale Festplatte mit 1000Gb größe.
Somit Arbeitet unser Raid0 ganz normal, wird aber zusätzlich auf eine andere, einzige Festplatte gespiegelt.

Hier verschenkt man aber Leistung, darum 4 Festplatten:
Es werden jeweils zwei der vier Festplatten zu einem Raid0 geschaltet und die beiden Raid0s zu Raid1.
Wer jetzt bssl logisch denkt und sich mein obriges durchliest, wird es verstehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (16. Oktober 2009)

Yaggoth schrieb:


> Raid01 (oder auch wie ich auch shcon gelesen habe Raid 10) mit 4 x 500 GB Spinnpionts (oder womöglich noch den kleineren aber sehr schnellen Raptoren) ist ne sehr geile Sache, aber mit Energiesparen hat das dann auch nix mehr am Hut :-)
> Egal Leistung gewinnt ;-)



Raid01 und Raid10 sind 2 Paar Schuhe. Raid01 sind 2 Raid0, bei welchem die Dateien vom einen zum anderen gespiegelt werden. Raid10 sind 2 Raid1 Arrays, welche zu einem Raid0 zusammengefasst werden. Raid01 ist ein wenig schneller, Raid10 dafür ein wenig ausfallsicherer (sind sie aber beide sehr!).

edit: Niranda so ganz stimmt das nicht Raid01 und Raid10 ist eben nicht das Selbe. Außerdem werden für ein Raid10 sehr wohl 4 Platten gebraucht. Lediglich Raid01 lässt sich auch mit 3 realisieren, aber nicht mit jedem Controller.


----------



## Soramac (16. Oktober 2009)

Ah, danke Niranda und Asoriel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hört sich recht vielversprechend an ^^


----------



## Niranda (16. Oktober 2009)

@aso: ja da hab ich nich aufgepasst, erst als du das sagtest viel mir das wieder ein... bssl kompliziert am anfang zu verstehen den unterschied zwischenm 10 und 01 ^^ aber kommt das selbe bei raus.. naja fast


----------



## Yaggoth (16. Oktober 2009)

wieder was gelernt, ich dachte das käme aufs gleiche raus...


edit:

hast du denn einen eigenen Raidcontroler Asoriel oder nutzt du "nur" dein MoBo?


----------



## Asoriel (16. Oktober 2009)

ich nutz den ICH10R von meinem Mainboard. Bei mir sinds ja nur 2 Platten im Raid0, dafür brauch ich keinen extra Controller.


----------



## Niranda (16. Oktober 2009)

So, Raid01 und Raid10:

*1.) Raid 01: *



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Oben das Runde ist das Datenpaket. Die Vierecke sind die Festplatten.
Das Rote ist der vollständige Datengang. Das Orange der halbe Datengang.
Das Datenpaket kommt an und wird nach Raid0 Standard geteilt.. Die bytes wandern nun immer im wechsel nach rechts und nach links.
Sind die geteilten Bytes auf der Festplatte angekommen, werden sie jeweils auf eine zweite gespiegelt.


*2) Raid10: *



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wieder das gleiche mit den Farben.
Das komplette Datenpaket wird auf zwei Festplatten gespielt. Bevor es diese jedoch erreicht, wird es im Raid0 aufgeteilt und auf jeweils zwei Platten eingespielt.

Nira ^.-

PS:
Extracontroller sind auch schweineteuer... Frag mal Zam.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ogil (17. Oktober 2009)

xdave78 schrieb:


> Naja, mir jedenfalls ist es NICHT egal ob ich auf ne App warten muss oder sie direkt da ist. Das war ja ein einfaches Beispiel mit dem Starten eines Programms...wenn man kontinuierlich am Rechner arbeitet dann hat man ja auch kontinuierliche Zugriffe auf die HDD somit summieren sich beim arbeiten mal schnell x mal 8ms ...während sich bei ner SSD ja dann erstmal x mal 0,2 ms zu 8ms summieren müssen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Nein - so laeuft es eben nicht unbedingt. Ein grosser Teil der Programme wird beim Starten in den RAM geladen und danach gibt es nur noch vereinzelte Festplattenzugriffe (nachladen von Modulen die nicht per default geladen werden, laden/speichern von Daten...). In vielen Spielen oft nur bei diversen Ladescreens - und die wuerden freilich durch eine SSD beschleunigt (wenn das Spiel auf der SSD ist).



> Das Page File wird imo IMMER genutzt. Ganz egal wie gross das RAM ist, das ist die Arbeitsweise von Windows - vorausgesetzt die Software limitiert den Speicherzugriff selber nicht wie das wohl zB bei WoW der Fall sein soll (hörensagen).


Man kann das PageFile auch komplett deaktivieren, dazu gab es auch schon verschiedene Tests. Im Prinzip dient das PageFile ja als eine Art Buffer, falls der "echte" Arbeitsspeicher mal knapp wird. Ist ausreichend RAM vorhanden, wird es auch ohne PageFile keine Probleme geben, mit zu wenig RAM bekommt man ein instabiles System.



> Natrürlich sind neue Techniken im Anmarsch, aber in dem anderen Thread gings darum sich "heute" nen 2.000€ PC zu baun. Und da würd ich sowas einfach reinstecken. Schon deshalb weil ich oft viele Applikationen zugleich nutze, mich das booten immer nervt (schon seit gut 20 Jahren^^) und und und...(siehe oben)


Das ist freilich richtig. Deswegen darf trotzdem jeder fuer sich entscheiden, ob er das genauso machen wuerde. Ich persoenlich beschaeftige mich halt auch gern mit den Techniken die dahinter stecken - und was mir nicht gefaellt wird nicht gekauft.



> Als Systemplatte ne schöne INTEL X-25m mit 80GB und gut. Ich bin nicht der Typ der für 200€ 5fps mehr hat . Ich meine in den Vorschlagthreads werden zT GTX295 oder X2 vorgeschlagen, die das doppelte von ner Singlechip Karte kosten, mit Mikrorucklern kämpfen und dann immernoch bestenfalls 30% mehr Leistung bringen - das ist zB für meine Begriffe daneben.Das ist aber ne Sache davon was man am Rechner macht...zocken ist nur eine der vielen Sachen. Btw. solltet ihr Euch mal ein paar Usertests dazu ansehen. Ihr werdet bemerken, dass es kaum jmd. gibt der seine SSD wieder abgeben würde. Zu gross ist der Unterschied bzgl.- des Datenzugriffs.


Ich bin auch nicht der Typ der sich fuer "sinnlos" viel Geld eine GTX295 oder eine X2 verbaut - einfach weil ich da auch nicht den Sinn sehe und das Preis/Leistungs-Verhaeltnis nicht stimmt.



> Das die Platten langsamer werden ist ja nix neues...ne HDD fragmentiert ja auch mit der Zeit. Da muss man derzeit leider wenns iwann dazu komt alle Blöcke mit NULL überschreiben und dann sollte es wieder abgehn.


Auch SSDs fragmentierten. Bei FLASH ist es ja so, dass man ein Bit nur von 1 auf 0 aendern kann. Beim Erst-Beschreiben ist das kein Problem, beim Ueberschreiben bekommt man das Problem, dass man vorher die FLASH-Adresse loeschen muss - man aber nur blockweise loeschen kann (waehrend man pageweise schreiben kann). Wenn sich also noch andere Daten im gleichen Block befinden, kann man die alten Daten nicht einfach ueberschreiben sondern muss die neuen Daten anderswo hin schreiben (die alten Daten werden nur als ungueltig erklaert, da loeschen ja nicht klappt). Dadurch ergibt sich, dass man einige "unnutzbare" Adressen bekommt, je laenger man die SSD nutzt umso mehr. Das laesst sich durch ein Loeschen beheben (Loeschen heisst bei FLASH alles 1 schreiben). Das Problem dabei ist, dass auch SSDs beim sequentiellen Zugriff schneller sind als beim random-access Zugriff - d.h. nach einer Weile sinken die Uebertragungsraten der SSD auf Grund der Fragmentierung (fast wie bei normalen Festplatten - nur mit anderen Ursachen).

Hinzu kommt, dass NAND-Flash von Haus aus fehlerhafte Bloecke hat (entsprechend gekennzeichnet, Ersatzbloecke stellen sicher, dass man dennoch die angegebene Kapazitaet bekommt). Das klingt erstmal doof weil man natuerlich nix kaputtes kaufen will - ist aber in verschiedener Hinsicht ein Vorteil. Erstmal freilich im Preis. Ausserdem stellt das sicher, dass ausfallende Bloecke im Betrieb einfach auch als fehlerhaft markiert und nicht weiter genutzt werden, die Funktion des kompletten NAND-Flashs wird dadurch nicht beeinflusst. Bei Festplatten oder NOR-Flash stellt das hingegen ein Problem dar.


----------



## Niranda (18. Oktober 2009)

hm.. ich glaub in der schule hab ich bei diesem thema schach gespielt..., ^.-


----------



## Ogil (18. Oktober 2009)

Naja - Deine Ausbildung unterscheidet sich sicher ein wenig von meiner. Waehrend Du Dich zweifelsfrei besser mit Datenbanken, Netzwerken, Servern und all diesem Zeug auskennst, hab ich halt im Normalfall direkt mit der Hardware zu tun - und muss diese per Low-Level-Access bespassen. Und damit das klappt, muss ich halt auch wissen wie diese funktioniert. Im Prinzip bin ich halt Hardware-Entwickler (inklusive Hardware-naher Programmierung).

Aber Schach-Spielen ist auch nicht verkehrt, wobei Dir Go-Spielen mehr Sympathiepunkte einbringen wuerde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (18. Oktober 2009)

Niranda schrieb:


> hm.. ich glaub in der schule hab ich bei diesem thema schach gespielt..., ^.-




Oder hattest ein Fensterplatz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (18. Oktober 2009)

Ogil schrieb:


> Naja - Deine Ausbildung unterscheidet sich sicher ein wenig von meiner. Waehrend Du Dich zweifelsfrei besser mit Datenbanken, Netzwerken, Servern und all diesem Zeug auskennst, hab ich halt im Normalfall direkt mit der Hardware zu tun - und muss diese per Low-Level-Access bespassen. Und damit das klappt, muss ich halt auch wissen wie diese funktioniert. Im Prinzip bin ich halt Hardware-Entwickler (inklusive Hardware-naher Programmierung).
> 
> Aber Schach-Spielen ist auch nicht verkehrt, wobei Dir Go-Spielen mehr Sympathiepunkte einbringen wuerde
> 
> ...



Wie genau nennt sich der Beruf?


----------



## Ogil (18. Oktober 2009)

Diplom-Ingenieur Elektrotechnik/Informationstechnik


----------



## Klos1 (18. Oktober 2009)

Elektrotechnik haben bei uns irgendwie auch die Hälfte aller Entwickler studiert. Man hat so den Eindruck, daß es ziemlich viele von euch später in die Softwareentwicklung verschlägt.


----------



## Niranda (18. Oktober 2009)

Soramac schrieb:


> Oder hattest ein Fensterplatz
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ich habe immer einen Fensterplatz - Windows halt XD
ich darf und muss überall meinen Laptop haben. Hab übers Gericht her "eine Sonderstellung", weil ich (hoffentlich) vorrübergehend stumm bin und dies die beste kommunikationsmöglichkeit ist.

nja meine Ausbildung nennt sich ganz genau genommen "Fachinformatiker für Anwendungsentwicklung" und nebenher mach ich noch mein Fachabi, danach soll, sofern es gut läuft Wirtschaftsinformatik studiert werden ^.-
es gibt da noch eine Abspaltung "Fachinformatiker für Systemntegration".
Im Grunde haben die genau die selbe schulische Ausbildung. Bloß die Praxis unterscheidet sich.
Daher bin ich auch der Meinung, das wir solche Speichermedien hatten, aber... War wohl langweilig... In der normalen schule habe ich auch Mathe und Physik geliebt^^


----------



## Klos1 (18. Oktober 2009)

Nö, Systemintegratoren haben viel weniger "PA" und viel mehr "VS". Nur das erste Ausbildungsjahr ist deckungsgleich, danach trennen sich die Wege. War zumindest bei uns so.
Während du als Anwendungsentwickler dann 14 Stunden PA hast und kaum noch VS, haben die Systemintegratoren 14 Stunden VS und kaum noch PA. Und in der 12ten haben sie IT bis zum Kotzen. Die schulische Ausbildung unterscheidet sich also schon auch sehr stark von den Leistungsfächern her.

Aber Respekt. Nebenbei noch Fachabi ist nicht ohne. Aber Wirtschaftsinformatik? Pfui! Viel zu wenig Technik und viel zu viel Wirtschaft. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Niranda (19. Oktober 2009)

Hm, bis jetzt haben wir noch den gleichen Stoff und laut Plan bleibts auch so... =/

Informatikinformatik gibts ja leider nich =( 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Resch (19. Oktober 2009)

Bei uns ist es auch so, dass Systemintegratoren und Anwendungsentwickler bis zum 2 Jahr die gleiche Ausbildung(schulisch) haben und erst das letzte Jahr unterschiedlich ist.

Natürlich haben die einen andere Aufgaben im Betrieb als die Anderen, sollten sie zumindest haben^^ (was auch öfters mal nicht der Fall ist).

BTT: Als Sytemplatte fände ich so eine SSD recht ansprechend (eigtl. auch als Komplett-HDD-Ersatz^^), aber ich glaube letztendlich braucht man sich nicht über die Sinnhaftigkeit unterhalten. Seien wir doch mal ehrlich, wenn wir alle das Geld geschi**** hätten würde sich die Frage überhaupt nicht stellen ob man seine HDD gegen eine SSD austauscht^^


----------



## xdave78 (28. Oktober 2009)

http://www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,698177/K.../Laufwerk/Test/




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (28. Oktober 2009)

xdave78 schrieb:


> http://www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,698177/K.../Laufwerk/Test/
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die hab ich auch schon gesehen und bin ins überlegen gekommen; aber das sind immerhin noch gute 100€ wofür ich mir auch fast 3 Spinpoints mit 500GB holen könnte^^


----------



## Klos1 (28. Oktober 2009)

Finde ich krass, daß es da solche Unterschiede gibt. Also in München an der Berufsschule für Informationstechnik sind Systemintegratoren und Anwendungsentwickler nur das erste Jahr zusammen. Und ab dem zweiten Jahr waren wir Anwendungsentwickler bereits getrennt. Und der Stoff unterschied sich auch gravierend. Als Anwendungsentwickler hast du da ab dem zweiten Lehrjahr 14 Stunden in der Woche Programmierung. Netzwerktechnik waren im zweiten Lehrjahr bei uns ähm...keine Ahnung, aber auf jedenfall bedeutend weniger.

Und die Systemintegratoren haben ab dem zweiten Lehrjahr 14 Stunden Netzwerktechnik. Und im dritten haben sie nur noch IT bis zum kotzen. Während Anwendungsentwickler immer noch in der Hauptsache Programmierung haben, allerdings aber auch 8 Stunden IT. Und VS dann überhaupt nicht mehr. Wobei sich das überschneidet. In IT in der 12ten Klasse gibts dann auch jede Menge Netzwerktechnik, allerdings mehr in Richtung, wie dringe ich in fremde Systeme ein.

Von daher finde ich es aber schon verwunderlich, daß es bei euch anscheinend völlig anders läuft. Denn in München lernst du als SI wie gesagt nicht im Ansatz das an Programmierung, was du als AW lernst und umgekehrt natürlich genauso. Macht für mich auch Sinn, denn die SI in unserer Firma, die programmieren nicht, die administrieren unser Netzwerk. Und AW machen nichts anderes, als programmieren.


----------



## Niranda (29. Oktober 2009)

In meiner Firma bin  ich eher sunn... Allrounder... ist halt ne kleine Firma die unter anderem auch ein paar Mailadressen verwaltet, Webseiten und Server stellt... bla... wenn was anfällt musste ran, egal was du bist oder was das für ein Prob ist.
Also manchmal sieht man mich auch am Server rumschrauben. Die Ausbildung hier ist allgemein sehr sehr sehr breit gefächert. Ich hab mit PHP zu tun, jetzt kommt noch Perl und asp, mssql ist auch drin und java sowie javascript ist auch dabei - aktuell ^.-

Klos ganz ehrlich - irgendwie bist du zZ mein Vorbild^^
Du weißt voll viel, siehst gut aus und ich steh auf dich! XD

Nira ^-^

Edit:
Aber mal B2T 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Niranda (2. Februar 2010)

ree...

ich habs jetzt nicht ganz mitgeschnitten, nur irgendwie gehört, dass SSDs demnächst um einiges billiger werden.
Weiß da jmd was genaueres zu? *discuss*


----------



## Kyragan (2. Februar 2010)

Möglich ists, obs so kommt ist ne andere Frage.

Als Intel auf 34nm Flash umgestellt hat hieß es auch dass der Speicher billiger zu produzieren wäre und demnach die SSD-Preise sinken würden. Reell hat sich recht wenig getan.
Aktuell gehen die Planungen dahin auf 25nm Flash umzustellen. Das senkt die Produktionskosten nochmals und demnach auch den SSD-Preis. Zur Massenware werden sie dennoch nicht werden.
Angeblich soll man durch die geringeren Strukturbreiten die doppelte Kapazität auf einem Chip erreichen, was bedeuten würde SSDs mit doppelte Kapazität zu heute aktuellen Preise verkaufen zu können. Ich wette aber, dass das so nicht passieren wird. SSDs bleiben Luxusware im PC-Business.

http://www.hardwarel...u-erwarten.html

Edit: Korrigiert und Link ergänzt.


----------



## Ogil (2. Februar 2010)

Naja - IMFT (Joint Vendure aus Intel und Micron) hat angekuendigt bald NAND-Flashs mit 25nm Strukturbreite zu produzieren. Dadurch waeren hoehere Kapazitaeten moeglich bzw. wuerden Platten mit gleicher Kapazitaet billiger. Allerdings ist damit nicht vor Ende des Jahres zu rechnen...

PS: Warum bin ich eigentlich immer zu langsam?

PPS: In den letzten beiden Jahren sind SSDs schon deutlich guenstiger geworden - dass sich mit der Umstellung auf 34nm nix getan hat wuerde ich also nicht sagen...


----------



## Kyragan (2. Februar 2010)

Natürlich, aber ehrlich gesagt bezweifle ich dass man diesen enormen Sprung 1:1 an die Kunden weitergibt. Die Möglichkeit, dass bald wirklich billigere SSDs auf den Markt kommen besteht. Allerdings bleiben sie für den Otto-Normal-Verbraucher immer noch zu teuer und bis eine SSD eine HDD ablöst wirds noch viele Jahre dauern.


----------



## Niranda (2. Februar 2010)

Würd ich nicht sagen, bei Apple ist dies doch schon der Fall:
iPod, iPhone, iPad... die neue iMacGen. wird bestimmt auch auf SSDs setzen.

Hinzu kommt noch der Faktor Cloud Computing. Immer mehr passiert im Netz. Daher denke ich, dass zumindest kleine Anwendungen und Dokumente im Internet landen. Games etc. bleiben auf den Platten. Somit fällt ja doch ein Teil an speicherfressern weg - hauptsächlichst im Officebereich - jede (IT-)Firma hat eigentlich internes CC.


----------



## Kyragan (2. Februar 2010)

Apple mit günstigen Hardwarepreisen in Verbindung zu bringen halte ich für mehr als gewagt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ogil (2. Februar 2010)

Naja - iPod, iPhone - das ist alles Embedded-Bereich. Flash hast Du seit einigen Jahren (10?) auf den meisten PC/uC-artigen Boards. In den letzten Jahren (3-5?) wird das eben immer oefter NAND-Flash wenn groessere Kapazitaeten gebraucht werden (vorher bzw. fuer viele Anwendungen heute immer noch war/ist es NOR - aber da geht es vllt. bis 64MB, selten mehr). Allerdings halt auch nur bis zu einer bestimmten Grenze. Bei den iPods z.B. geht es ja auch nur bis zu 32GB - wenn man mehr will, muss man zum Festplatten-iPod greifen (iPod classic).


----------



## Niranda (2. Februar 2010)

ipad hat aktuell in der größten Variante 64Gb - finde das doch schon recht relevant


----------



## Ogil (2. Februar 2010)

Das Problem ist ja immer (abgesehen vom Preis) die Groesse der ICs bzw. wieviel man auf einen einzelnen Chip bekommt. Im Moment ist halt z.B. 32Gb (Giga-Bit) typisch, mehr als 128Gb ist wohl garnicht zu bekommen. Das heisst, dass man schon ein paar Chips verbauen muss. In Geraeten wie dem iPhone bzw. dem iPod ist man da halt vor allem durch den Platz beschraenkt. Ein aufgeblasenes iPhone wie das iPad bietet da freilich mehr Moeglichkeiten...


----------



## Caps-lock (2. Februar 2010)

Mir ist grad ne 1 TB SSD im Netz begegnet ^^.
Ich denke wenn man echt nicht mehr weiß wohin mit dem Geld, wäre da dann doch eine Alternative zu den normalen Festplatten.
Und sie kostet auch nur 3500 Euro.
Ich denke mal das in 5 Jahren SSD der Normalfall sein wird und das es da nen extremem Preisverfall geben wird, wenn die Anzahl der verkauften Produkteinheiten nach oben schnellt.

OT: Ich kann mich noch gut an die erste Anzeige für einen CD-Brenner erinnern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ICh glaub der Preis lag damals bei DM 16000 

BTT: Was hat es mit den SSD für den PCIe Slot auf sich ? Taugt sowas ? 
Die geben da immerhin Transferraten von 700 Mb /S an.


----------



## aseari (2. Februar 2010)

Was heißt taugen die was? Ich glaub, wenn du das Geld dazu hast, dir so eine zu kaufen, dann wirste auch die 700MB/s bekommen. Aber das ist wohl eher was für Server und nicht für normale PCs...


----------



## Rethelion (2. Februar 2010)

Der PCIe-Slot hat eine höhere Übertragungsrate als SATA, aber dafür zahlt man halt auch mehr.


----------



## Caps-lock (2. Februar 2010)

Ok ich gebs zu, ich hab den alten Fehler gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
Ich formulier mal präziser...

Glaubt ihr das diese Art der Technik sich durchsetzen könnte ? Bei dem hohen Preis stecken wohl vermutlich hohe Entwicklungkosten und wenige verkaufte Exemplare mit drin. Das heißt wenn sie das ganze im großen Maßstab anbieten würden, wären die Teile deutlich billiger.
Möglichweise wäre das je echt eine Variante für die Zukunft, da sie einen ziemlichen Geschwindigkeitsgewinn bringen würden.


----------



## Kyragan (2. Februar 2010)

Die SSD selbst wird sich irgendwann sicherlich durchsetzen. Das wird noch einige Jahre dauern, aber irgendwann wird auch der letzte eingesehen haben was für große Vorteile eine SSD besitzt. Dennoch müssen für eine weitere Verbreitung die Preise und demnach die Fertigungskosten sinken. Man ist mit 25nm auf dem richtigen Weg, aber billig werden die Dinger deswegen immer noch nicht.
PCIe-Platten halte ich im Consumermarkt für unnötig. Im professionellen Bereich, wo jedes bisschen Geschwindigkeit tagelange Rechnereien sparen kann und wo genug Platz auf den Platinen ist haben die ihre Daseinsberechtigung. Im Consumerbereich, wirds weiterhin bei SATA bleiben. Die Platte per SATA anzuschließen und in nem Festplattenkäfig zu versenken ist platztechnisch und thermisch einfach besser als sie in einen weiteren PCIe-Slot zu verbauen.


----------



## Caps-lock (2. Februar 2010)

> Die Platte per SATA anzuschließen und in nem Festplattenkäfig zu versenken ist platztechnisch und thermisch einfach besser als sie in einen weiteren PCIe-Slot zu verbauen



Da könnte ich mir vorstellen, das man das über ein Kabel löst, oder nen PCIe Festplattencontroller hat und die Platte dann regulär in einen Slot hängt.
Mit Scsi-Laufwerken gings ja auch. Dann hätte man den Geschwindigkeitsvorteil und kein thermisches Problem.


----------



## Ogil (2. Februar 2010)

Naja - "cabled PCIe" gibt es schon, das waere also nix was nicht machbar waere. Allerdings macht das freilich nur dann Sinn, wenn auch wirklich die Bandbreite der Uebertragung der Engpass ist. Und das ist nur bei entsprechend vielen Flash-Channels der Fall, mehr als ein 0815-SSD hat.


----------



## Kyragan (2. Februar 2010)

Aktuell ist die Bandbreite der Flaschenhals. Allerdings nur solange aus S-ATA 3Gb/s gesetzt wird. Sobald S-ATA3 flächendeckend eingesetzt wird, was imo in den nächsten Monaten der Fall sein wird, müssen die SSDs erstmal wieder ~die doppelten Durchsatzraten erreichen um die Bandbreite ans Limit zu treiben. Heimanwender SSDs werden das so schnell wohl nicht tun.
Die PCIe-SSDs setzen eh auf SLC steht MLC NAND Flash und sind im Raid geschaltet um maximalste Performance zu bieten. Für Heimanwender wird dieser Fall wohl mehr als die Ausnahme sein.


----------



## Niranda (8. Februar 2010)

WTF:
http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a463350.html

1400Mbit/s Lesen
1200Mbit/s Schreiben

Ich weiß was in meinen nächsten PC reinkommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


PCI-E 2.0 (3.0?) x16 SSD Festplatten


----------



## Vadarassar (8. Februar 2010)

das würde mit den meisten Boards, die sich jeder Normalo-Nutzer kaufen kann, sogar funktionieren, wenn die Boardhersteller nicht so deppert wären und bei drei möglichen x16-Slots in der Konfiguration davon ausgehen würden, dass man NUR Grafikkarten in jene Slots setzen will....

...aktuell machen nämlich sogar SAS-Controller Ärger, wenn man sie in solche Slots stecken will....


----------

